# DNP impossible to get a hold of.



## 136879 (5 mo ago)

Anyone else running into serious issues finding some DNP?

It’s great stuff but unfortunately it’s fallen off the face of the earth, this time last year it was practically being given away as it was so common.

I wonder why it’s been so difficult to find lately?


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

There's a rumour going around that people can lose fat by eating in a calorie deficit and sticking to it rather than putting a dangerous drug into your system to do it for you... Mental if you ask me


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Do
Not
Partake


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

PaulNe said:


> There's a rumour going around that people can lose fat by eating in a calorie deficit and sticking to it rather than putting a dangerous drug into your system to do it for you... Mental if you ask me


Sounds like hard work, no wonder nobody wants to sign up


----------



## user123 (Feb 4, 2009)

It's the only oxidative phosphorylation uncoupler I like to use.

Havent been able to get any for some time now. If you find somewhere let me know .


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

PaulNe said:


> There's a rumour going around that people can lose fat by eating in a calorie deficit and sticking to it rather than putting a dangerous drug into your system to do it for you... Mental if you ask me


C'mon man, you know that's just bro-science!


----------



## 136879 (5 mo ago)

PaulNe said:


> There's a rumour going around that people can lose fat by eating in a calorie deficit and sticking to it rather than putting a dangerous drug into your system to do it for you... Mental if you ask me


It can get you down to 10-12% in 2 weeks.

If used correctly it can be an extremely effective tool, of course it has risks as they actually use it as an adulterant in dynamite and gunpowder.

You can get 9 months worth of results in 2 weeks.

I’ve used it before and it’s ridiculously effective. I’m not encouraging it’s usage as it is easily the most dangerous drug in bodybuilding alongside insulin and diuretics.

I actually think DNP ranks number one on the danger scale.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Love it when people see DNP and "death, do not use" automatically springs to mind. It's only deadly when used in high doses. Low doses are not only shown in studies to be non-lethal, but the mitochondrial uncoupling is shown to mimic the effects of caloric restriction, increasing lifespan via respiratory enhancement and decreased organ stress, and even protects against neurological conditions. "Low dose" in this case is described as "tolerable" and "mild uncoupling" would lead to mild side effects. If you're feeling considerably hotter than usual then you're probably over-doing it.



https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1111/j.1474-9726.2008.00407.x




https://iubmb.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/pdfdirect/10.1080/15216540600702198


----------



## 136879 (5 mo ago)

nWo said:


> Love it when people see DNP and "death, do not use" automatically springs to mind. It's only deadly when used in high doses. Low doses are not only shown in studies to be non-lethal, but the mitochondrial uncoupling is shown to mimic the effects of caloric restriction, increasing lifespan via respiratory enhancement and decreased organ stress, and even protects against neurological conditions. "Low dose" in this case is described as "tolerable" and "mild uncoupling" would lead to mild side effects. If you're feeling considerably hotter than usual then you're probably over-doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, I never went over 400mg as they was absolutely no need for it.

It’s all this fud that has caused vendors to stop selling it, there’s a massive DNP drought at the minute.

I’m quite annoyed to be honest.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

TrenboloneCrackHead said:


> Agreed, I never went over 400mg as they was absolutely no need for it.
> 
> It’s all this fud that has caused vendors to stop selling it, there’s a massive DNP drought at the minute.
> 
> I’m quite annoyed to be honest.


200mg for me. Doesn't affect my quality of life at all while on and works really well, and yeah, if DNP deaths are in the news cause people are totally irresponsible with it, the piggies do a Google search to find out what labs are selling it, that's where it all starts lol. Simple solution for the labs is to not sell it.


----------



## M. Tugboat (6 mo ago)

Have any of y'all tried the dark web? I thought about looking for DNP there but I'm an imbecile when it comes to technology. 

Plus, I'm not in the UK where it isn't illegal to use AAS like you fellas.


----------



## M. Tugboat (6 mo ago)

PaulNe said:


> There's a rumour going around that people can lose fat by eating in a calorie deficit and sticking to it rather than putting a dangerous drug into your system to do it for you... Mental if you ask me


What if you got injured a lot of times and you're tired of losing the fat in the old fashioned slow way again and again? 

Cause my knees suck and coupled with the lockdowns I got fat af 3 times and lost a ****load of fat by cardio and eating less, but I absolutely dread doing it again. 

I just want to lose it as fast as possible and put on some muscle again after all this time doing mostly rehab exercises and losing the fat I got in between injuries.


----------



## 136879 (5 mo ago)

M. Tugboat said:


> What if you got injured a lot of times and you're tired of losing the fat in the old fashioned slow way again and again?
> 
> Cause my knees suck and coupled with the lockdowns I got fat af 3 times and lost a ****load of fat by cardio and eating less, but I absolutely dread doing it again.
> 
> I just want to lose it as fast as possible and put on some muscle again after all this time doing mostly rehab exercises and losing the fat I got in between injuries.


If it makes you feel any better, the girls in my gym are all into clenbuterol, the gym itself has a bad rep for gear use.

So just see this as the tren of fast loss.

If used properly it works wonders.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

PaulNe said:


> There's a rumour going around that people can lose fat by eating in a calorie deficit and sticking to it rather than putting a dangerous drug into your system to do it for you... Mental if you ask me


Nah, totally lies bro. Drugs. And double anavar as that's for fat loss bro.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

TrenboloneCrackHead said:


> It can get you down to 10-12% in 2 weeks.
> 
> If used correctly it can be an extremely effective tool, of course it has risks as they actually use it as an adulterant in dynamite and gunpowder.
> 
> ...


Not safely you can't. And if you're doing that you're already up shit creek without a paddle.

That's a daft and dangerous mind set.

And you can get 9 months of fat loss in 2 week? Bullshitte! If that's true for you then the issue is you, not the drugs.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

nWo said:


> Love it when people see DNP and "death, do not use" automatically springs to mind. It's only deadly when used in high doses. Low doses are not only shown in studies to be non-lethal, but the mitochondrial uncoupling is shown to mimic the effects of caloric restriction, increasing lifespan via respiratory enhancement and decreased organ stress, and even protects against neurological conditions. "Low dose" in this case is described as "tolerable" and "mild uncoupling" would lead to mild side effects. If you're feeling considerably hotter than usual then you're probably over-doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True.

But you're making the mistake of thinking anyone in this game is 
1. Sensible.
2. Knows what they're doing.
Or, and this is the important bit.
3. Do anything safely or low dose.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

T


M. Tugboat said:


> What if you got injured a lot of times and you're tired of losing the fat in the old fashioned slow way again and again?
> 
> Cause my knees suck and coupled with the lockdowns I got fat af 3 times and lost a ****load of fat by cardio and eating less, but I absolutely dread doing it again.
> 
> I just want to lose it as fast as possible and put on some muscle again after all this time doing mostly rehab exercises and losing the fat I got in between injuries.


Hen that's a you issue. 

"What if I'm lazy and greedy and manage to get fat 3 times in the space of a year"

Yeah, it's not a drugs issue is it?
It's a cake and mouth issue.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

PaulNe said:


> *There's a rumour going around that people can lose fat by eating in a calorie deficit and sticking to it* rather than putting a dangerous drug into your system to do it for you... Mental if you ask me


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> Nah, totally lies bro. Drugs. And double *anavar *as that's for fat loss bro.


Mmmm anavar.
Always reminds me off of that one lovely thread.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Substance: 2,4-Dinitrophenol
Average Dose: 200 - 400mg per day for the first 4 days 

This product produces varying results from person to person. From our surveys 90% of the people experience tremendous results while others are less satisfied. Please understand this prior to purchase.
DNP (2,4-Dinitrophenol), an industrial chemical with various applications, has gained steady popularity as a fat loss tool. Boasting an astounding 50% increase in metabolic rate, it is able to contribute to reported fat losses of 10-12 pounds in 8 days of use. Classified as an "uncoupler of oxidative phosphorylation" medically, it is quite dangerous as there is no negative feedback system that may deal with overdoses. Specifically, there is no upper limit to the increase in body temperature that may be obtained with its use. 

Introduction/History 

Competitive bodybuilders and many others are continually on a quest for leanness. Used by the hardcore since Dan Duchaine's reporting of it a couple years ago, DNP (2,4-Dinitrophenol) has managed to steadily gain popularity as a powerful tool for weight loss. Interestingly, DNP was first used to ignite TNT in the early 1900’s. In 1931 a study released by Stanford University declared that DNP was able to cause amazing weight loss; subsequently it found its way into many diet potions and medications; regulation was much less strict during this time than the present, and many of these products were available over the counter. Two years later DNP was banned by the FDA as a dieting agent due to its inclusion in many OTC dietary supplements. The FDA was a new organization at this time and acted in a rather brazen manner, with the absence of any set procedures for taking substances off the market. Granted, there was only a 1% incidence of cataracts over a large population (around 100,000); nonetheless it happened (although interestingly, exclusively women). However, there are now ways to counter this which will be covered thoroughly. 

The comparisons to the current drugs used for dieting are astounding, at least in terms of thermogenesis. While the ECA stack has been shown to provide approximately a 3% increase in metabolic rate, DNP can deliver a relatively controlled 50% elevation in resting metabolic rate. The thermogenic aspect of Clenbutaplex (Clenbuterol), while sometimes overestimated due to the high CNS stimulation that yields a "wired" feeling, can vary according to prior exposure to various amphetamine-like compounds and certainly is not much greater than that of ECA. DNP does not have the anorectic effects of Ephedrine or other thermogenic agents; rather, it tends to increase hunger, particularly appetite for carbohydrates. This problem is easily solved with appetite suppressants, and one may even use ECA itself for this purpose while on DNP. 

Molecular Basis for Efficacy 

DNP accomplishes the astounding boost in metabolic rate via inhibition of the F0F1 ATP synthase molecule, located in the inner wall of each mitochondrion. While the electron transport chain still functions to pump hydrogen ions into the intermembrane space, the coupling of the proton gradient to ATP production is rendered impossible by DNP. As a result, ATP production is dramatically reduced, and the energy is instead thrown off as heat. This results in an astounding production of heat; when using dinitrophenol, the athlete will radiate so much heat that it is uncomfortable to be within any proximity of them. Luckily, this heat does not fully contribute to body temperature increases, and is instead thrown off from the entire body surface, particularly the head. As a result, adequate doses of DNP will usually only elevate body temperature by about 1-1.5ºC. This is a good thing for your central nervous system and other delicate tissues; if the heat produced by ATP contributed in a more direct matter to body temperature, effective doses for fat loss would cause supraphysiological body temperature increases on a level unwitnessed at this time. Nonetheless, overheating is a very real danger; this and other side effects shall now be addressed. 

Risks/Side Effects 

Hearing all of these wonderful things probably has you wondering what the side effects and risks are. They are quite formidable and contribute to making DNP one of the most intolerable (though effective) drugs used in bodybuilding. Starting with the most significant, and descending in importance, are the following risks and side effects of DNP use.


----------



## M. Tugboat (6 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> T
> 
> Hen that's a you issue.
> 
> ...


Privileged take lol


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

felladrol said:


> Mmmm anavar.
> Always reminds me off of that one lovely thread.


Snap


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

M. Tugboat said:


> Privileged take lol


Ffs.

Wave a victim card more bro.

"Privileged". Maybe we don't all have the "privilege" of stuffing our faces so much that we end up obese, not once, not twice, but three times.

Away back in to the freezer before you melt! 

Accountability and responsibility. Google the words. And shove your victim mentality up your ass! 😘


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> Ffs.
> 
> Wave a victim card more bro.
> 
> ...


Hehe man,
that was a good one.


----------



## M. Tugboat (6 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> Ffs.
> 
> Wave a victim card more bro.
> 
> ...


OK boomer


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

DNP is not needed if your diet and training is good. its for lazy people that can't be arsed to put the work in.


----------



## M. Tugboat (6 mo ago)

didless said:


> DNP is not needed if your diet and training is good. its for lazy people that can't be arsed to put the work in.


Same thing can be said about a lot of people that use AAS. 

And no, I'm not taking about bodybuilders, everyone knows what you can't be that huge with AAS.


----------



## 136879 (5 mo ago)

I’ve only been in this forum for a week but it clearly seems that no one here runs gear.

I assume I’m in the wrong place.


----------



## 136879 (5 mo ago)

didless said:


> DNP is not needed if your diet and training is good. its for lazy people that can't be arsed to put the work in.


Finally another gear user, don’t be a fake natty bro.

I’d be very careful what you say because you obviously ran PEDs in the past so don’t bullshit and say “You don’t need it, just put in the work”.

Trenbolone causes equally as much weight loss clenbuterol, which is quite a potent weight loss drug.

DNP would be a bit extreme, but it’s a weapon that can be used at your own discretion and it works very well.

If you claim natty I swear to god I’m grabbing a gun and shooting myself in the head.

So can it with the “put in the work” nonsense.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

didless said:


> DNP is not needed if your diet and training is good. its for lazy people that can't be arsed to put the work in.


🏆🏆🏆🏆🏆


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

TrenboloneCrackHead said:


> Finally another gear user, don’t be a fake natty bro.
> 
> I’d be very careful what you say because you obviously ran PEDs in the past so don’t bullshit and say “You don’t need it, just put in the work”.
> 
> ...


We can see what you look like bro.
You've uploaded a picture.

You could claim natty all day judging by how you look.


----------



## MartinKY (Aug 28, 2021)

M. Tugboat said:


> Same thing can be said about a lot of people that use AAS.
> 
> And no, I'm not taking about bodybuilders, everyone knows what you can't be that huge with AAS.


I was just about to post the same thing. Funny people use gear to accelerate growth but look down on people who use DNP to accelerate fat loss. How many people reached their max natural potential before they took gear? I'd say less than .0001%


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

TrenboloneCrackHead said:


> Finally another gear user, don’t be a fake natty bro.
> 
> I’d be very careful what you say because you obviously ran PEDs in the past so don’t bullshit and say “You don’t need it, just put in the work”.
> 
> ...


I don’t claim to be natural at all but you tell me 1 Coach that would recommend dnp? Or any serious personal trainer. Drop the Cals increase the cardio. The risk profile of dnp is massive.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

TrenboloneCrackHead said:


> If it makes you feel any better, the girls in my gym are all into clenbuterol, the gym itself has a bad rep for gear use.
> 
> So just see this as the tren of fast loss.
> 
> If used properly it works wonders.


I wish I went to the gym where everyone uses gear!


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Anything more than 200mg DNP is overkill. I've ran 5 cycle of DNP so I gotta little bit of experience. I've split 3 200mgx50cap packs into 600mg/day for 16 days, 400mg for 25 and 200 for 50 and by far lost the most on 200mg for 50 days. It was a little experiment of mine. In total, across 5 packs of DNP I've lost I'd say..... 35kgs or 77lbs of fat. 

That's, 649mg of DNP to burn 1 lb of fat. Or about 0.33lb fatloss/day on 200mg, 0.66lb/day on 400 or 1lb/day on 600mg. 

I personally think it's beneficial to be in ketosis.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Anything more than 200mg DNP is overkill. I've ran 5 cycle of DNP so I gotta little bit of experience. I've split 3 200mgx50cap packs into 600mg/day for 16 days, 400mg for 25 and 200 for 50 and by far lost the most on 200mg for 50 days. It was a little experiment of mine. In total, across 5 packs of DNP I've lost I'd say..... 35kgs or 77lbs of fat.
> 
> That's, 649mg of DNP to burn 1 lb of fat. Or about 0.33lb fatloss/day on 200mg, 0.66lb/day on 400 or 1lb/day on 600mg.
> 
> I personally think it's beneficial to be in ketosis.


To anyone curious about dnp use this man frequently talks nonsense in regards to doses and frequently gives dangerous and foolish figures


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Oioi said:


> To anyone curious about dnp use this man frequently talks nonsense in regards to doses and frequently gives dangerous and foolish figures



Oddly enough in this circumstance he's not far from the mark 200mg ed is generally considered a good "entry point" to DNP use and a good balance between benefits & sides.

If anyone is interested in DNP use go read some logs first. Whilst there are some health concerns around DNP they are relatively managed (assuming sensible dosing protocols) - what should be of greater consideration is that the experience of being on DNP is not fun. There is very little QoL whilst using DNP and don't expect to enjoy your training whilst using it. 

Whilst reading logs you will notice 75% of logs end abruptly or just stop updating. Should give you an idea of the % of DNP runs that end successfully 😂


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Uptonogood said:


> Oddly enough in this circumstance he's not far from the mark 200mg ed is generally considered a good "entry point" to DNP use and a good balance between benefits & sides.
> 
> If anyone is interested in DNP use go read some logs first. Whilst there are some health concerns around DNP they are relatively managed (assuming sensible dosing protocols) - what should be of greater consideration is that the experience of being on DNP is not fun. There is very little QoL whilst using DNP and don't expect to enjoy your training whilst using it.
> 
> Whilst reading logs you will notice 75% of logs end abruptly or just stop updating. Should give you an idea of the % of DNP runs that end successfully 😂


It was the 600mg and 649mg per lb of fat that I was mainly highlighting


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> In total, across 5 packs of DNP I've lost I'd say..... 35kgs or 77lbs of fat.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

TrenboloneCrackHead said:


> Finally another gear user, don’t be a fake natty bro.
> 
> I’d be very careful what you say because you obviously ran PEDs in the past so don’t bullshit and say “You don’t need it, just put in the work”.
> 
> ...


We get it buddyboyo. You’re brand new to gear and think Tren is cool because Zyzz used it and will use any drug at any dosage regardless of the side effects to speed things up. But you’ve built no appreciable muscle and your current physique is easily achievable naturally. Once you’ve got a bit of experience under your belt, mature a bit and realise that training and diet are a much bigger piece of the pie than you currently believe, you’ll realise quite a lot can be done with conservative doses while keeping your blood work in check and not ruining your day to day quality of life being riddled with bothersome side effects.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Oioi said:


> It was the 600mg and 649mg per lb of fat that I was mainly highlighting


Oh for sure, goes without saying the rest of his post was pure nonsense. 600mg ed is the upper limit of what is sane health wise but frankly stupid from a QoL perspective


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

felladrol said:


> Hehe man,
> that was a good one.


stop arse licking


----------



## Robbie1981 (Dec 21, 2021)

not lab bashing bcos i would never do that and im sure the rest of there range _could _bee good but friend of mine ran some crown pharma dnp who has used top stuff for many years now and he was mega pi** off with there shite. deliberate or not who knows. gone are the dhacks days but RL is absolutely bang on for me


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

weightforme said:


> stop arse licking


It's okay if you didn't get it.


----------



## terrible-gremlin (4 mo ago)

had great experience with regal DNP - 2 pills a day my aboslute limit. quite intense after it's built up over a week

now really hard to get hold of RL so seems the whole UK supply is gone which is sad


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Pretty sure it'd be available on the well known Chinese bulk supply website


----------



## M. Tugboat (6 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> Pretty sure it'd be available on the well known Chinese bulk supply website


Could you tell which one, or is that against the rules?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

M. Tugboat said:


> Could you tell which one, or is that against the rules?


I'm not sure tbh. 

There's only one world wide Chinese bulk supplier online that anyone knows. 

Searching for dnp using its CAS number will help also


----------



## M. Tugboat (6 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> I'm not sure tbh.
> 
> There's only one world wide Chinese bulk supplier online that anyone knows.
> 
> Searching for dnp using its CAS number will help also


How/why does searching using its CAS number help? I mean, what's the difference compared to just searching DNP.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

M. Tugboat said:


> How/why does searching using its CAS number help? I mean, what's the difference compared to just searching DNP.


Try it. Dnp is a convenient abbreviation of 2,4-Dinitrophenol, not exactly its industrial name.


----------



## Hdawg69 (3 mo ago)

Regal still does it, I received my order today which I made last week.


----------



## M. Tugboat (6 mo ago)

Hdawg69 said:


> Regal still does it, I received my order today which I made last week.


Sounds like selective scamming ngl. 

I've heard a bunch of people never got their orders after months of waiting.


----------



## Hdawg69 (3 mo ago)

M. Tugboat said:


> Sounds like selective scamming ngl.
> 
> I've heard a bunch of people never got their orders after months of waiting.


Idk tbh, what I do know is that he's not as active as he use to be, I may have caught him at the right time also because he sent it same day I emailed him/paid via first class (he said if I transfer him the money he'd send it out same day and then after confirmed payment from me). And packaging seems the same too, could be my luck 😂


----------



## Davemp (Feb 4, 2020)

M. Tugboat said:


> Sounds like selective scamming ngl.
> 
> I've heard a bunch of people never got their orders after months of waiting.


he has never let me down, most recent order was a week ago. I know he is working away ATM and delivery’s depend when he is home


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Davemp said:


> he has never let me down, most recent order was a week ago. I know he is working away ATM and delivery’s depend when he is home


He sent me a free pack, but that was a few months ago


----------



## Davemp (Feb 4, 2020)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> He sent me a free pack, but that was a few months ago


Same here a while ago now, apologised for the delay and like you said sent me a free pack


----------

